# This is not my week...



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Yesterday went out to say good morning to the chikens and pigeons, found that my 12 yr.old rooster Elmo had died during the night. I knew this would be our last year together but never thought it would be so soon, I went to work with a broken heart. 
Had to stop back home at lunch and found a poor Robin with its leg mangled by string that the storm must have blown and caught in a bush. The Robins foot was only attached by a piece of skin and the born could be seen sticking out of the leg. Put the bird in a box and called a wildlife rescue, no answer so left a message and had to return to work. My daughter set up an app. to drop the Robin off a rehabber later that night.

This AM went to put one of the dogs out and found a fully feathered baby Starling on the ground alive but wet and pulling itself along by its wings. It had no movement in its legs, I picked it up put it in a small box with a heat pad underneath and after it warmed gave it some Exact baby bird formula.

After I returned from work I fed it more formula, the baby still cannot move its legs, they stick straight out behind it, but the bird has pooped, tried to bite and ate from a syringe.

Can I keep feeding it the Exact formula? I'm afraid that if I take it to the rehabber they will just put it down because of it legs. Am I just keeping it alive to make me feel better? Will its quality of life be good?
Please anybody that has had any experience with a bird this handicapped I would love to hear about it.

Sorry this is sooo long.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Only time will tell. It may be that he broke his legs in the fall. Can you post a picture and try to feel the leg bones? You can always use these skeletal drawings to help get an idea of what bones there are and how they're basically arranged:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry about your dear Elmo.  It never seems like we have long enough with them. It sounds like it's raining baby birds at your house! I know there are people here who have dealt with songbirds, and people who have dealt with paralyzed legs, so I'm sure you'll get some advice soon. Try key-wording "Starling" and see if some threads come up. I'm pretty sure there are some. Here is a good site I found about baby starlings:

http://www.starlingtalk.com/babycare.htm

Maybe that will help. Good luck with him and I'm sorry you're having such a bad week. I hope you feel better and the baby does well.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> Only time will tell. It may be that he broke his legs in the fall. Can you post a picture and try to feel the leg bones? You can always use these skeletal drawings to help get an idea of what bones there are and how they're basically arranged:
> 
> http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html
> 
> Pidgey


 I leg bones don't look or feel broken, they are stiff straight out behind him. I'm thinking a back injury?
Thanks for the help.




maryjane said:


> I'm sorry about your dear Elmo.  It never seems like we have long enough with them. It sounds like it's raining baby birds at your house! I know there are people here who have dealt with songbirds, and people who have dealt with paralyzed legs, so I'm sure you'll get some advice soon. Try key-wording "Starling" and see if some threads come up. I'm pretty sure there are some. Here is a good site I found about baby starlings:
> 
> http://www.starlingtalk.com/babycare.htm
> 
> Maybe that will help. Good luck with him and I'm sorry you're having such a bad week. I hope you feel better and the baby does well.


 Maryjane I read the starling site, its full of help. Thanks so much for the link. I hope my week gets better too, losing Elmo was just too soon.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Elmo, Robin. It just really hasn't been a very good day for some of us. It sounds like Elmo's passing surprised you as much as Traveler's did me. You have my heartfelt sympathy.

I'm glad you've found a rehabber for that poor robin. It's still too soon to tell with the young starling. Since you've read the info on Starling Talk, I'm sure you know to stop feeding the Kaytee and go to the Starling Talk diet or at least a diet of good quality, high protein dry cat or dog food and hard boiled egg yolk.

Terry


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Elmo, Robin. It just really hasn't been a very good day for some of us. It sounds like Elmo's passing surprised you as much as Traveler's did me. You have my heartfelt sympathy.
> 
> I'm glad you've found a rehabber for that poor robin. It's still too soon to tell with the young starling. Since you've read the info on Starling Talk, I'm sure you know to stop feeding the Kaytee and go to the Starling Talk diet or at least a diet of good quality, high protein dry cat or dog food and hard boiled egg yolk.
> 
> Terry


 Thank you Terry losing a friend is never easy, as you know. 

I hope I didn't harm the starling by feeding it the wrong food I'm so glad Maryjane gave me the link, hopefully our next step is in the right direction.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> I hope I didn't harm the starling by feeding it the wrong food I'm so glad Maryjane gave me the link, hopefully our next step is in the right direction.


Nope, no problem. Now if you continued with a Kaytee Exact diet, then the bird would have serious problems, but no harm done in the short time the bird got Exact. 

Terry


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Nope, no problem. Now if you continued with a Kaytee Exact diet, then the bird would have serious problems, but no harm done in the short time the bird got Exact.
> 
> Terry


  I'm so glad I asked for help here. I'm still wondering about the poor lil' guys legs though. Do you think maybe it could be just bruising and not something worse ?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Beanie,



Possible that the leg issue is...

"B Vitamine" deficiency...

Virus or Bacterial illness causing inflamation/swelling of the Kineys, effecting the Sciatic Nerves...

Back injury as you conjectured...

Sprainsofthe legs or hips would tend to occasion weak Legs, rather than stiff ones, as would Virus or Infection.


I would sort of lean toward either B Vitamine deficiency, or, Nerve trauma of the Head.


If his parents had mostly fed him nice Insects, as usual, then that sort of leaves Nerve Trauma as the most probable cause far as my imagination goes...since the Legs are not limp ( or are they?) 


Dehydration - privation - can sometimes make for odd syptoms that mimic 'nerve' or neurological problems too...


"electolytes"


Once Urates and old poops are coming through,theninto easily digested wholesome foods suited to his system.


Can you post some images?


They are very 'Leggy' to be sure...



Phil
l v


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

*Bad news...*

The baby Starling died during the night even though I switched to the starling diet and Charis and I decided bayitril should be given.

WI. has had so much rain with much of the state under a flood warning, and the night before I found the starling we had another heavy rain storm. I wondering if the baby had fallen from a very high nest, was injured because of the fall and spent the night on the ground without cover in the pouring rain.
I'm very sad it died but not really surprised because of the circumstances.

Thank you to everyone who helped.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

First of all, I'm so sorry to hear Elmo died. I can imagine what you are ging thru.

...and now I'm also sorry to hear the starling died, thank you for trying to help it.

Sending a BIG hug to you for comfort.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Robin,

You did your best .. that's all anyone can ask. Thank you so much for trying to help. I'm sorry the little starling didn't make it. There are always unanswered questions about birds that come in, and you did all you could.

Terry


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss of Elmo  This is a sad week for many with the loss of many special friends. 

I sure hope things go better for the little robin then they did for your starling baby.


----------

